# Overdrive problems?



## sentra gle 95 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a 95 Sentra GLE with a problem that doesnt happen all the time. The problem is sometimes the car runs at higher rpm's than other times. Example..1st day 60 mph @ 2200 rpm....next day 60 mph @ 3100 rpms. It did this to me a couple of months ago and stopped. It just started again yesterday. I can tell when it is going to happen because when I come to a stop the rpms will drop below 500. I thought maybe the overdrive switch, but when I turned it off the car ran at a much higher rpm. It is almost like the car has an extra gear. Could the overdrive be going out it self or could it be an electrical problem? Plus it only seems to do when it is hot outside. It did not do this all winter.......I appricate any and all help.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You wouldnt have any problem with start up do you. Like when you start the car, does it idle up then drop suddenly, almost dieing?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, first off, listen to the car and watch the RPMs. Is it going through all 4 gears? I've heard of constantly variable gear ratios, but I don't think our cars do that.

How long has it been since your tranny fliud has been flushed, sounds almost like the torque converter is slipping.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Well, first off, listen to the car and watch the RPMs. Is it going through all 4 gears? I've heard of constantly variable gear ratios, but I don't think our cars do that.
> 
> How long has it been since your tranny fliud has been flushed, sounds almost like the torque converter is slipping.


the torque converter is meant to slip. only when cruising at a steady rpm will the converter lock. 

that's good advice though. listen to make sure you have all 4 gears. the automatic changes gear based on throttle position. if you floor the pedal from a stop you can get 1st gear to spin to 6200 rpm I believe before it will attempt to shift (if you shift manually you can hold it to 6900). if you give it half throttle it may shift at 3500 (its not a linear relationship)

oh and if you turn off the OD, it will rev higher because you're basically putting it into a lower gear... there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I mean it sounds like the torque converter isn't locking at all. It's only meant to slip at low RPM and at shifting.


----------



## sentra gle 95 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sometimes the rpms will drop real low on start up. They do however drop low everytime I come to a stop.


I had the tranny fluid changed about 20,000 miles ago. I only hear it shift through 3 gears.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah change the transmission fluid, my friends over drive went out and he changed his transmission fluid and it worked again. overdrive is like a 5th gear and at startup it is supposed to be disengaged, then when the car starts to warm up it engages overdrive. so it could be electrical too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

overdrive is not 5th gear...


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> overdrive is not 5th gear...


no i said its like a 5th gear. as in it acts like one


----------

